# Light pole painting



## KT Painting (Mar 20, 2016)

I was asked to submit a quote for painting light poles. They are 30 foot commercial grade poles. About what should I be charging per pole and about how long does each pole take. Only 1 coat will be applied. Any info will be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Specific pricing questions are a No, No here. As a painter you need to figure out how long each pole would take _*you*_; that could be very different from how long it takes someone else. It also depends on method of application, amount of material and prep time involved.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.
 
PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

